# Just bought....



## Devmacd (Nov 28, 2019)

In the middle of a stay at WKORN in a promo package... suckered in to a Nanea purchase at a very low level (95k, even years) at 23k this afternoon, which seems like way too much after looking at resale... 

The bonuses seemed worth it at the time (see last benefit), as were not really timeshare people (mostly luxury and boutique Marriot/SPG brand hotels at 2-4 nights in a single property tops).
- Gold for life (already have)
- 140k Points which we opted to double our SOs instead
- 1,080,000 points bought at $1,850/240k intervals

Here’s our family in a nutshell; platinum, ~200k/55 nights year in points accumulated through business travel, Bonvoy luxury AMEX, SW companion status. 2 year old, traditionally have stayed within US since baby... started to explore
abroad again now that she’s a toddler, starting to build up AA status for international flights

I’m now second guessing this... can someone talk me in to rescinding or out of my second guessing?

Help... lol


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 28, 2019)

Devmacd said:


> In the middle of a stay at WKORN in a promo package... suckered in to a Nanea purchase at a very low level (95k, even years) at 23k this afternoon, which seems like way too much after looking at resale...
> 
> The bonuses seemed worth it at the time (see last benefit), as were not really timeshare people (mostly luxury and boutique Marriot/SPG brand hotels at 2-4 nights in a single property tops).
> - Gold for life (already have)
> ...



Rescind right away. You can get an annual Oceanfront 2BR right next door at WKORV-N for about the same price (worth 178,700 SO).

It will be nearly impossible to use a package like that at Nanea since it will just get you a 1 BR every second year. The problem is that Nanea doesn’t have a whole lot of 1BR.
Unless you can commit to the timeshare lifestyle this isn’t the purchase for you.

I’m guessing you bought a FLEX package based on the price?


----------



## Devmacd (Nov 28, 2019)

Great to know.

Our original thought was the ability to exchange elsewhere at Villa properties with lower redemption rates, extending our value... in addition to the “desire” of Maui for others picking up our none-used time...

However, I’m starting to feel as if the TS world is not apples to apples to the Points world when it comes to redemptions...

Clearly my wife (and I) are easily sold!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 28, 2019)

You’re not the first - nor the last.
Rescind
Research
Resalek


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 28, 2019)

Devmacd said:


> Great to know.
> 
> Our original thought was the ability to exchange elsewhere at Villa properties with lower redemption rates, extending our value... in addition to the “desire” of Maui for others picking up our none-used time...
> 
> ...



Those are all great benefits of timeshares and you can use them that way if you want. But you get almost the exact same thing with a resale. they are a great way to vacation. 

Don’t feel too bad. My first purchase was developer and my most recent was also developer. But I got way better goodies than you did for a much cheaper price.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 28, 2019)

We love our resales. Did the same, purchased, rescinded and bought resale. We love the flexibility and options


----------



## Karen G (Nov 28, 2019)

Rescind NOW while you still have the opportunity to do so. Once the rescission period passes, you’re stuck with what you bought. Do more research on resales. That deal you got will still be there if you decide it’s the best you can do, but if you don’t rescind now you’ll be sorry.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Devmacd said:


> In the middle of a stay at WKORN in a promo package... suckered in to a Nanea purchase at a very low level (95k, even years) at 23k this afternoon, which seems like way too much after looking at resale...



Just to be clear . . . you state you did a Nanea purchase.  I assume you actually purchased Westin Flex.  Is that correct?


----------



## PamMo (Nov 28, 2019)

Rescind now and enjoy your time in Maui!!!!!


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 3, 2019)

Devmacd said:


> In the middle of a stay at WKORN in a promo package... suckered in to a Nanea purchase at a very low level (95k, even years) at 23k this afternoon, which seems like way too much after looking at resale...
> 
> The bonuses seemed worth it at the time (see last benefit), as were not really timeshare people (mostly luxury and boutique Marriot/SPG brand hotels at 2-4 nights in a single property tops).
> - Gold for life (already have)
> ...




HELLO THERE EVERYONE...

I am brand new to this site and I can't find where to start a new question so I am piggybacking on yours...hope you don't mind?

I, too, feel I was probably hornswaggled into buying into the Sheraton/Westin Flex Program. I already had difficulty using all my StarOptions from my annual week at SVV but the salesman convinced me it would become more expensive and more difficult to use my Star Options (with a deed to a specific week) as other Owners "upgraded" to the FLEX plan.

Does anyone have anything to say on this? Happy you switched to Flex? or not? I almost never stay at my home resort and am not really a luxury kind of traveler...Unfortunately, I just got "hooked" in back in 2007...sigh...it is a chore to find the time to use my Options.

Thanks for any feedback,

Sher


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2019)

@sher welcome to TUG

Did you just buy this? Are you still within your rescission period? If so, I would rescind immediately before the clock runs out on your contract.

You just got hornswaggled. You just traded a superior product (SVV/Staroptions) for an inferior one with fewer resorts and higher maint fees. BTW...there is only Sheraton Flex (Sheraton Properties only) or Westin Flex (Westin properties only). Almost worthless on resale. Staroptions with SVV gets you access to everything (Sheraton and Westin).

Plus if you need walk you can with the week per Florida law. Legally unclear with the Flex Trust.

Is your SVV in Bella or Key West complex? or other?

Rescind now if you can.


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, I just "upgraded" yesterday and know I now have 9 days left to rescind. I appreciate your reply but don't understand when you say I only have access to Sheraton now...unless he REALLY lied! He said I would continue to have access to Sheraton AND Westin and as of next January the link with Marriott would be completed and the FLEX plan would give access to all their (63?) resorts and those of Ritz and one other chainI forget at the moment.
My unit is/was in St. Augustine.

I think there was a typo in your reply. You say "if I need WALK..." or do you mean walk away as in rescind. I surely hope I can do so with the Flex Trust - it is a vacation oriented purchase...Actually, I just remembered, I found that I can rescind when I read the small print on my contract.

Again, thanks for answering so quickly and let me know how you know I can't exchange into Westin...I guess you don't own a FLEX plan...


----------



## carpie99 (Dec 3, 2019)

sher said:


> Yes, I just "upgraded" yesterday and know I now have 9 days left to rescind. I appreciate your reply but don't understand when you say I only have access to Sheraton now...unless he REALLY lied! He said I would continue to have access to Sheraton AND Westin and as of next January the link with Marriott would be completed and the FLEX plan would give access to all their (63?) resorts and those of Ritz and one other chainI forget at the moment.
> My unit is/was in St. Augustine.
> 
> I think there was a typo in your reply. You say "if I need WALK..." or do you mean walk away as in rescind. I surely hope I can do so with the Flex Trust - it is a vacation oriented purchase...Actually, I just remembered, I found that I can rescind when I read the small print on my contract.
> ...



You only will have home priority to your Flex properties ... your ability to trade into the other properties will be only at the 8 month period.

Did you buy Sheraton Flex or Westin Flex?  I would have just kept your original developer purchase.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2019)

@sher Glad you are in the rescission period. You can always go back and get this deal but I believe that once you research this you will find cheaper ways to get what you want - possibly with what you already own. IMHO I would not own Flex for a number of reasons.

The Marriott info is not official - sales rep lied. The only way you have access with Flex to both Westin and Sheraton is at the 8 month mark when the Flex turns into StarOptions. You already have this capability today with your SVV property. Why pay for something you already own? Plus, Flex is open to devaluation and manipulation of the trust deeds. Maint Fee is also higher than SVV.

If you purchased the St. Augustine unit from the developer you already have access to Sheraton and Westin timeshares via StarOptions. You also can convert your points to hotels and trade in II to get Marriott or other resorts. Unfortunately, your unit is not "mandatory" so the staroptions don't transfer to your buyer. You would have to give your unit away or walk from it because it is not worth anything when you want to get rid of it. However it has great worth now for you to use if you know how to use it.


How much was the Flex upgrade cost? Sheraton Flex or Westin Flex?

Do you have an existing mortgage on the SVV?

Rescind now.

P.S. what I meant by walk is not about rescission. If you ultimately decide to rid yourself of the SVV timeshare or Flex plan, you can give away. But if unable to give it away, with the SVV you can walk under Florida Law. Will take a hit to credit and nasty calls, but all they can do is take the timeshare back (non-judicial, anti-deficiency laws). Flex may not have this protection - it is untested in the courts because the Flex trust owns deeds from multiple states that don't have such laws.  You also may be able to deed it back to Vistana via ResponsibleExit.com.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 3, 2019)

sher said:


> Yes, I just "upgraded" yesterday and know I now have 9 days left to rescind.


Since you have questions about your purchase and don't fully understand what it contains, rescind NOW while you still can. Once the rescission period passes, you won't have the opportunity.  Rescind and then do some more research.  After you thoroughly understand what the program includes, it will still be there for you to buy from the developer if you still think it's a good deal.


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks carpie. I bought a Sheraton Flex and when I think about it, I usually stay at Westin properties. The 8 month period does not bother me since the farthest out I can ever plan is about 6 months and usually less.

I really would like to know if anyone who has a FLEX or listened to the spiel was told that Westin and Sheraton would eventually be joining up with Marriott and the other 2 chains Marriott bought so that the FLEX plan would allow you to use all those resorts without an exchange fee...until they are officially joined (in January so he said) there is an exchange fee.

I will probably rescind and go back to what I had; I just thought I would be able to have access to more resorts and according to the salesperson pay lower MFs (they are about the same now but he said the FLEX MFs would go up MUCH less than my old MFs) and that it would be difficult to reserve weeks with my old plan because when Sheraton and Westin join up with Marriott and the other chains, the number of people wanting to reserve would be much greater.

Also I saw on controller1's post that his FLEX MF did go up 6.8% - WAY more than the .25% that my salesman told me was the most it had gone up annually since they started offering the FLEX in 2015!


----------



## Devmacd (Dec 3, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Just to be clear . . . you state you did a Nanea purchase.  I assume you actually purchased Westin Flex.  Is that correct?



I assume so, as I did not buy a “set week”.

Just sent out my rescinding paperwork yesterday, the contract actually had a form already created that I could sign and mail. 

Do you believe this will be sufficient?

My deadline is tomorrow.

thanks so much for everyones help!!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 3, 2019)

Devmacd said:


> I assume so, as I did not buy a “set week”.
> 
> Just sent out my rescinding paperwork yesterday, the contract actually had a form already created that I could sign and mail.
> 
> ...


Did you send your letter/form by certified mail so that you have a receipt from the  post office showing the date you mailed it?
If not I'd send it again by certified mail just to make sure you can prove you rescinded within the time period.


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone. CalGal and Karen G, I was typing so I did not see your replies until after I sent my last message in. 

I am sure I will rescind now.

I feel bad for the salesman - he was so patient - he literally spent the entire day with me as I asked all kinds of questions and asked him to do the math on a calculator with me to confirm the "Savings" their computer said I would receive if I switched to FLEX (it didn't match up with ours...but who argues with a computer?...well, I do; and though it was off it still seemed to work out, just would take longer to break even) at two different levels. Then he took $945 dollars off the closing costs and gave a bunch of bonus starpoints (114,500).

I am sure he missed opportunities to sell to others {maybe I saved some people...} but now that I know that he was dishonest about the MF fees and the Marriott FLEX Plan merger, I feel better...

BTW, CalGal, I do not owe anything on my St. Augustine week. I had originally had a biannual week and several years later was convinced to upgrade to annual - big mistake as I live outside the U.S. and have trouble finding time to use the Options I have (I hope that will change next year). So he agreed to let me go back to every other year (previous salespeople had not allowed that)...only I was so focused on other details - talk about not seeing the forest for the trees - that he upped me from 67,100 annually to 140,000 bi-annually which works out to about 5,000 more StarOptions every two years than I currently had! 

I am embarrassed to admit that (it just hit me as I walked out) but I would like to know if anyone thinks it was a good price (I will still rescind though based on what you have said about FLEX - It would nice to hear from someone who has FLEX). After he took off the $945 the total with closing costs was $13,505. 

Thanks again everyone. I have to go out now (I do internet on my lap top, not old cell phone) but will look for any replies later.

Sher


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 3, 2019)

First of all - congratulations on the decision to rescind.  Absolutely the right call in this situation.

This auction ends shortly - but you can see how the market values SFlex (very few WFlex packages have come to market as it is relatively new):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/106-800-An...438151?hash=item3419a36587:g:MLsAAOSwishdn2Ts

Your purchase price was $0.386/SFlex Option (annualized) which is a bit higher than I would expect on pricing for the EOY Sheraton units.  There are certain discounts available - but with a trade in they might give you discount.

I'm one of the few here who will admit openly to buying Westin Flex.  In our case we had a specific use in mind and a few other factors - such as requalifying another unit in - but we paid about the same amount per WFlex Option as you did - and WFlex is a much better product than SFlex IMO as you get 8-12 month priority at the Hawaii resorts (which even transfers on resale). 

A few points that others have largely already made:

- You already own a great resort and you won't get any additional benefits beyond what you have right now by buying SFlex
- The only way to book Westin Resorts with a Flex package is to either own Westin Flex (home resort period for several of the US Westin Resorts is 8-12 months) or to do a StarOption Exchange in the 0-8 month period IF you bought developer - otherwise you are limited to your home resorts in Sheraton.
- Yes - WFlex MF went up by 6.8% this year but that was largely because the developer was subsidizing the MF which held it down artificially (I believe @controller1 owns WFlex and not SFlex).
- Any talk of booking into Marriott is complete speculation.  To his credit, when our sales guy sold us our WFlex package (via central sales - not onsite) he said nothing was announced and he would be shocked if they figured the integration out within the next two years (this was when I asked him if there were integration plans - he could have easily lied).
- 140,000 is an odd number of Flex Options to have.  I would have gone with 148,100 for an extra $1.6k.  If you are wanting to book into a Westin that would give you a full week in plat season for most resorts.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2019)

Congrats @sher for saving $13,505 cc @Grammarhero @TUGBrian

Hard to believe they tried to hornswiggle you into a Sheraton FLEX product that had less flexibility than what you own today and try to get you to pay for the privilege. And you tend to stay at Westins. You would have been very unhappy...

Stick around TUG and learn how to maximize what you own with StarOptions, Hotel conversion points and II trades. Since you purchased St. Augustine from the developer you have full access to use these trading resources.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 3, 2019)

sher said:


> I feel bad for the salesman - he was so patient - he literally spent the entire day with me as I asked all kinds of questions and asked him to do the math on a calculator with me to confirm the "Savings" their computer said I would receive if I switched to FLEX (it didn't match up with ours...but who argues with a computer?...well, I do; and though it was off it still seemed to work out, just would take longer to break even) at two different levels. Then he took $945 dollars off the closing costs and gave a bunch of bonus starpoints (114,500).
> 
> I am sure he missed opportunities to sell to others {maybe I saved some people...} but now that I know that he was dishonest about the MF fees and the Marriott FLEX Plan merger, I feel better
> 
> Sher


Don’t feel bad for the salesmen and saleswomen.  They chose a job of lying and ripping off TS owners.  They could always choose another job.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 3, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats @sher for saving $13,505 cc @Grammarhero @TUGBrian
> 
> Hard to believe they tried to hornswiggle you into a Sheraton FLEX product that had less flexibility than what you own today and try to get you to pay for the privilege. And you tend to stay at Westins. You would have been very unhappy...
> 
> Stick around TUG and learn how to maximize what you own with StarOptions, Hotel conversion points and II trades. Since you purchased St. Augustine from the developer you have full access to use these trading resources.


Thanks for the tagz


----------



## CPNY (Dec 3, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Thanks for the tagz


Listen to this story. I’m at my wits end. My mother texts me two weeks ago and says “so I just went and bought a Hilton timeshare” you can imagine my shock and anger. My reply in all caps of course was a rant of disbelief and the word RESCIND about 100 times. She said she rescinded, and I followed up making sure she knew how to actually rescind. So the weeks go on and I forget all about it because she rescinded. Tonight I asked her “by the way, you never told me how this HGVC purchase came about. She told me the story and couldn’t believe she didn’t call me from the sales office. Anyway, she told me she googled how to get out of a timeshare and the tug forums came up where she read about rescinding. She followed the instructions she read here and is now out of it. I asked how much she purchased. The contract was for $8K. I asked if she posted here she said she didn’t. So here is another tug forum rescind story. How she bypassed me on the whole thing is frustrating lol. For some context, we both own in vistana and she knows of the new purchases I made in the past three months. Still in disbelief she went and did this lol. So add 8K to the list.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 3, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Listen to this story. I’m at my wits end. My mother texts me two weeks ago and says “so I just went and bought a Hilton timeshare” you can imagine my shock and anger. My reply in all caps of course was a rant of disbelief and the word RESCIND about 100 times. She said she rescinded, and I followed up making sure she knew how to actually rescind. So the weeks go on and I forget all about it because she rescinded. Tonight I asked her “by the way, you never told me how this HGVC purchase came about. She told me the story and couldn’t believe she didn’t call me from the sales office. Anyway, she told me she googled how to get out of a timeshare and the tug forums came up where she read about rescinding. She followed the instructions she read here and is now out of it. I asked how much she purchased. The contract was for $8K. I asked if she posted here she said she didn’t. So here is another tug forum rescind story. How she bypassed me on the whole thing is frustrating lol. For some context, we both own in vistana and she knows of the new purchases I made in the past three months. Still in disbelief she went and did this lol. So add 8K to the list.



Oh my @TUGBrian and @Grammarhero...TUG is making the sales floor do the Obama dance regularly thru asking, searching or googling...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 4, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> First of all - congratulations on the decision to rescind.  Absolutely the right call in this situation.
> 
> This auction ends shortly - but you can see how the market values SFlex (very few WFlex packages have come to market as it is relatively new):
> 
> ...



Thanks jabbberwocky, I now see that different "threads" are in different places (I replied to you on the MF thread). And thank you for the link to Ebay - Yikes!

BTW, the ad for the auction of the FLEX plan implies the buyer can use all 23 Sh & We resorts, but the salesperson (and others in the past) said that upon resale the new owners can only use the resort that they own and do not have the right to use the free internal Star Option exchanges within and between Sh and We. Presumably, from what people have said on TUG, in the FLEX plans, new buyers of "used?" plans can only use the resorts in the one they bought into, either Sh OR We. Which in Sheraton has gone from 6 resorts to 8, I was told. Is this true?


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 4, 2019)

sher said:


> BTW, the ad for the auction of the FLEX plan implies the buyer can use all 23 Sh & We resorts, but the salesperson (and others in the past) said that upon resale the new owners can only use the resort that they own and do not have the right to use the free internal Star Option exchanges within and between Sh and We. Presumably, from what people have said on TUG, in the FLEX plans, new buyers of "used?" plans can only use the resorts in the one they bought into, either Sh OR We. Which in Sheraton has gone from 6 resorts to 8, I was told. Is this true?



The eBay ad is incorrect and you can't book into 23 resorts if you purchase this resale.  You can only get all 23 with StarOptions which do not transfer on resale.

With Flex it is a bit different from what you own right now at SVV in that even with resale you have a collection of home resorts, so you can still book at any of those even if you bought resale - you just can't book into Hawaii for example if you bought SFlex resale.  With SVV since yours is voluntary all the resale buyer would have is the right to book at that phase within the same season.

For Flex resale the following resorts are considered "Home resorts" and can be booked anytime 0-12 months for stays of 1-14 days starting any day of the week pending availability:

For Westin Flex Home Resorts are:

Westin Mission Hills (CA)
Westin Desert Willow (CA)
Westin  Kierland Villas (AZ)
Westin Princeville (HI)
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (HI)
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas - North (HI)
Westin Nanea (HI)
Westin Riverfront (CO)

Sheraton Flex Home Resorts:

Sheraton Vistana Resort (FL)
Sheraton Vistana Villages (FL)
Vistana's Beach Club (FL)
Sheraton Desert Oasis (AZ)
Sheraton Broadway Plantation (SC)
Sheraton Steamboat Springs (CO)
Sheraton Mountain Vista (CO)
Sheraton Lakeside Terrace (CO)

I'll also mention the Westin Aventuras Flex program as this is new (only MX resorts) and separate from the regular Westin Flex program (but operates in a similar fashion).

Westin Aventuras Home Resorts:

Westin Lagunamar
Westin Los Cabos

There are also other single resort flavours of Flex for resorts that have phases with "HomeOptions" such as WSJ and Nanea.

Looking at this I think we need to update the Flex FAQ sticky as it is pretty old and a lot has changed.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

sher said:


> Thanks carpie. I bought a Sheraton Flex and when I think about it, I usually stay at Westin properties. The 8 month period does not bother me since the farthest out I can ever plan is about 6 months and usually less.
> 
> I really would like to know if anyone who has a FLEX or listened to the spiel was told that Westin and Sheraton would eventually be joining up with Marriott and the other 2 chains Marriott bought so that the FLEX plan would allow you to use all those resorts without an exchange fee...until they are officially joined (in January so he said) there is an exchange fee.
> 
> ...


You need to rescind. Keep what you have assuming your SVV allows you to use star options. You purchased SVV through developer? If you stay at Westin’s mostly then look for Westin flex resale which would be very low.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> You need to rescind. Keep what you have assuming your SVV allows you to use star options. You purchased SVV through developer? If you stay at Westin’s mostly then look for Westin flex resale which would be very low.



There have not been many Westin Flex contracts that have come onto the market from what I have seen.  I'm also not sure of how much ROFR there will be exercised on the Flex products.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> There have not been many Westin Flex contracts that have come onto the market from what I have seen.  I'm also not sure of how much ROFR there will be exercised on the Flex products.


Plenty of Sheraton flex. I’ve seen a few Westin flex. They will eventually pop up. Plus it seems she can rescind and get her SVV back? Idk how that works


----------



## Devmacd (Dec 21, 2019)

After rescinding, what is the timeline to expect for the refund of the initial deposit?

We rescinded on December 2nd, and haven’t heard a peep!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 21, 2019)

Devmacd said:


> After rescinding, what is the timeline to expect for the refund of the initial deposit?
> 
> We rescinded on December 2nd, and haven’t heard a peep!


It can take up to 45 days to see a refund.


----------



## Devmacd (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> The eBay ad is incorrect and you can't book into 23 resorts if you purchase this resale.  You can only get all 23 with StarOptions which do not transfer on resale.
> 
> With Flex it is a bit different from what you own right now at SVV in that even with resale you have a collection of home resorts, so you can still book at any of those even if you bought resale - you just can't book into Hawaii for example if you bought SFlex resale.  With SVV since yours is voluntary all the resale buyer would have is the right to book at that phase within the same season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

We just returned from a stay at Westin Los Cabos that was booked on hotel points. We loved the resort and would potentially like to return there occasionally for a 5-6 day beach getaway. We attended the sales presentation for the incentives: 40k Bonvoy points and excursion discounts. The offer: 44,000 Options in Westin Aventuras on a Biennial (every other year) basis for $10121 including closing costs after discount applied for current stay (despite being booked on points). Access to Getaways and Gold first year membership in Interval Exchange. Incentives to purchase: 135k Bonvoy points for deed purchase in Westin Aventuras at the 44k Options biennial level. The ability to buy up to 6 packages of 330k Bonvoy points for $2275 over next few years. How much can this be purchased for resale? Thoughts? Opinions? Advice?

I’m new to this and have so far only found dated information in comparison to the program as presented. Was told could use Options to book at any of the Sheraton or Westin resorts or exchange through Interval. Bank for 2 years etc.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2019)

The Adventuras program is relatively new so you won’t find many on the resale market.

IMO the 44,000 package will be too small and only get you 5-6 days if you book a studio or hotel room in low season (take a look at the chart - it would be fall weeks 34-40).  The resort is new to the system so you won’t find weeks inventory out there I believe.  The small package like this will be very difficult to resell since the buyer would be limited to only those two resorts (the StarOptions won’t transfer on resale).

Low season it would be very easy to book in with StarOptions starting at the 8 month window. Unless you need booking priority in the 8-12 month period I would recommend either:

1) a Westin Kierland Villas unit (mandatory resort). You can get a medium season unit for next to nothing that would have the same number of points (44,000) and a similar maint fee or if you want more options you could pay up a bit more for a 1BR platinum unit worth 81,000 options (same maint fee). You could also look at a SVV mandatory week.  In either case your buy in cost would be a lot lower and you get nearly everything you would with the Aventuras points. 

2) if you like Mexico you could get a platinum Lagunamar one week EOY resale for $1-2k in a studio or 1BR. These ones don’t come with StarOptions since it would be resale; however, you could trade via interval international into Los Cabos or a plethora of other resorts (including Marriotts). Annual maint fees would also be much lower than Aventuras.  A future direct purchase of $10k could bring this week back into the system and give you StarOptions. 

if you want more flexibility option 1 is your better bet. If you are okay with booking a one week stay in high season and willing to put in a bit of time to learn the trading system then option 2 would be something to consider.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 26, 2019)

+1 @jabberwocky IMO I would look at option 1 with an annual 44k or EOY SVV 81k unit for < $1000. You can use the points to trade into 5 day stays into the Westin and any other resort in the system. Unlike #2 Lagunamar, this doesn't require an additional $10k investment to requal the unit for 5 night flexibility.

It will also be much easier to dispose of an SVV unit than a Mexican unit when you are done. Compared to the other alternatives (including developer purchase) you cannot lose money you haven't spent.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> The Adventuras program is relatively new so you won’t find many on the resale market.
> 
> IMO the 44,000 package will be too small and only get you 5-6 days if you book a studio or hotel room in low season (take a look at the chart - it would be fall weeks 34-40).  The resort is new to the system so you won’t find weeks inventory out there I believe.  The small package like this will be very difficult to resell since the buyer would be limited to only those two resorts (the StarOptions won’t transfer on resale).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 @jabberwocky IMO I would look at option 1 with an annual 44k or EOY SVV 81k unit for < $1000. You can use the points to trade into 5 day stays into the Westin and any other resort in the system. Unlike #2 Lagunamar, this doesn't require an additional $10k investment to requal the unit for 5 night flexibility.
> 
> It will also be much easier to dispose of an SVV unit than a Mexican unit when you are done. Compared to the other alternatives (including developer purchase) you cannot lose money you haven't spent.


Thanks for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> We just returned from a stay at Westin Los Cabos that was booked on hotel points. We loved the resort and would potentially like to return there occasionally for a 5-6 day beach getaway. We attended the sales presentation for the incentives: 40k Bonvoy points and excursion discounts. The offer: 44,000 Options in Westin Aventuras on a Biennial (every other year) basis for $10121 including closing costs after discount applied for current stay (despite being booked on points). Access to Getaways and Gold first year membership in Interval Exchange. Incentives to purchase: 135k Bonvoy points for deed purchase in Westin Aventuras at the 44k Options biennial level. The ability to buy up to 6 packages of 330k Bonvoy points for $2275 over next few years. How much can this be purchased for resale? Thoughts? Opinions? Advice?
> 
> I’m new to this and have so far only found dated information in comparison to the program as presented. Was told could use Options to book at any of the Sheraton or Westin resorts or exchange through Interval. Bank for 2 years etc.


Rescind and buy resale.  Then use the savings for whatever is important for you: paying off mortgage, your child's education, etc.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 @jabberwocky IMO I would look at option 1 with an annual 44k or EOY SVV 81k unit for < $1000. You can use the points to trade into 5 day stays into the Westin and any other resort in the system. Unlike #2 Lagunamar, this doesn't require an additional $10k investment to requal the unit for 5 night flexibility.
> 
> It will also be much easier to dispose of an SVV unit than a Mexican unit when you are done. Compared to the other alternatives (including developer purchase) you cannot lose money you haven't spent.


Currently, we travel on a combo of cash/loyalty points. I understand the Bonvoy hotel points system and have the patience etc that I could most likely make use of the incentive points packages worthwhile. If I decided to make the developer purchase because of the incentives, would my EOY  44k Options combine with Options from a future resale purchase at SVV?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 26, 2019)

It would combine at 8 months prior to check-in as Staroptions. However you would be overpaying by $10k. You could buy 1 SVV (mandatory bella or Key west) resale for < $1000 and get 81k points annually instead of EOY or get double the points for an EOY 81k.  MF is approx. $1200/year or half that annually if EOY.

What is the annual maintenance fee on the 44k Flex EOY? I bet it is more than $600.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It would combine at 8 months prior to check-in as Staroptions. However you would be overpaying by $10k. You could buy 1 SVV (mandatory bella or Key west) resale for < $1000 and get 81k points annually instead of EOY or get double the points for an EOY 81k.  MF is approx. $1200/year or half that annually if EOY.
> 
> What is the annual maintenance fee on the 44k Flex EOY? I bet it is more than $600.


We were told the 2 annual fees combined total (don’t remember what each is called) is $467.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> We were told the 2 annual fees combined total (don’t remember what each is called) is $467.


You seem to do a great job traveling at hotels. Why the rush to timeshares?  Once you get one, you might be responsible for life.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> We were told the 2 annual fees combined total (don’t remember what each is called) is $467.


My notes say the VOI is $322.45 but I know there’s another fee and the 2 total $467.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> You seem to do a great job traveling at hotels. Why the rush to timeshares? Once you get one, you might be responsible for life.



Grammarhero makes a good point. Timeshares are kind of like marriage. The contract binds you.

If you are doing great renting, why not stay at that approach?

I do respect those who choose timeshare and do see some folks doing great with them. They know the ins and outs.

In my case, I prefer the choice of booking wherever the deal is best. I enjoy scouring for the deal. I like the competition factor of renting. I see renting as a way where I am in the drivers seat and have the accommodations earn my business versus being beholding to them because I am bound to a contract.

I have got great deals here on TUG renting wonderful timeshares and have met great people in the process.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> You seem to do a great job traveling at hotels. Why the rush to timeshares?  Once you get one, you might be responsible for life.


I guess the idea of a bigger space to take along family members that don’t have the $$$ or know-how every few years sounds appealing. The hotel redemptions have a been great, but it’s typically 2 adults with 2 teens in a standard room hoping for an upgrade based on status. I’m not willing to do that with other adult family members or once my kids are on there own. Hotel programs are also constantly being devalued, so although I am willing and able to work the system now that becomes more difficult if I am trying to book multiple rooms for additional family members. I am certainly naive about timeshares; just trying to figure out if it would be useful for vacations with my kids’ families every few years once they are on their own or to take some of our siblings and spouses that would not be able on their own.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> I guess the idea of a bigger space to take along family members that don’t have the $$$ or know-how every few years sounds appealing. The hotel redemptions have a been great, but it’s typically 2 adults with 2 teens in a standard room hoping for an upgrade based on status. I’m not willing to do that with other adult family members or once my kids are on there own. Hotel programs are also constantly being devalued, so although I am willing and able to work the system now that becomes more difficult if I am trying to book multiple rooms for additional family members. I am certainly naive about timeshares; just trying to figure out if it would be useful for vacations with my kids’ families every few years once they are on their own or to take some of our siblings and spouses that would not be able on their own.


OK.  Great.  You should rescind then.  Then take some time to learn the different systems.  Then if you are comfortable, buy a resale TS, thereby saving you $10k.  

You should research and think for at least a month, preferably three months, before buying a timeshare.  Not rescinding now is like getting into a marriage after knowing the person for only a week.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> I guess the idea of a bigger space to take along family members that don’t have the $$$ or know-how every few years sounds appealing. The hotel redemptions have a been great, but it’s typically 2 adults with 2 teens in a standard room hoping for an upgrade based on status. I’m not willing to do that with other adult family members or once my kids are on there own. Hotel programs are also constantly being devalued, so although I am willing and able to work the system now that becomes more difficult if I am trying to book multiple rooms for additional family members. I am certainly naive about timeshares; just trying to figure out if it would be useful for vacations with my kids’ families every few years once they are on their own or to take some of our siblings and spouses that would not be able on their own.



I hear you when it comes to wanting condo style accommodations to best serve your family.

TUG timeshares for rent, Airbnb/VRBO, redweek.com rentals, extra holidays.com,resortime.com and others offer great condo/timeshare accommodations at good pricing if you scour.

You can sometimes book timeshare accommodations from your chosen resort. IMO, even if the costs are a bit higher than MF, that’s a small price to pay to not be locked into a contract. Many times, I have booked a timeshare resort for LESS than MF. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> OK. Great. You should rescind then. Then take some time to learn the different systems. Then if you are comfortable, buy a resale TS, thereby saving you $10k.
> 
> You should research and think for at least a month, preferably three months, before buying a timeshare. Not rescinding now is like getting into a marriage after knowing the person for only a week.



Unless you are swimming in money, grammarhero gives good information. Resale IS the way to go! 10 k savings can book A LOT of accommodations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> I hear you when it comes to wanting condo style accommodations to best serve your family.
> 
> TUG timeshares for rent, Airbnb/VRBO, redweek.com rentals, extra holidays.com,resortime.com and others offer great condo/timeshare accommodations at good pricing if you scour.
> 
> ...


Thanks-good reminder.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

Also, when I rent a timeshare, I sometimes get hounded for an “update”. Most times I shoo them off. However, in the odd case, I’ll do one if the trinket is well worth it. As an example, I negotiated a 90 minute ahem ..update... for a 500 dollar Visa Card at a Diamond Resort in Hawaii. Since they wanted me to attend so badly, they were gonna pay. I took a cheap timer with me and set it up in front of them and told them when it dings, They are done and time to pay up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> Thanks-good reminder.


Check out some rental offers here, most of them below costs of MF.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/timeshare-rentals-offered.45/


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

Just think of the ahem update as a marriage proposal between you and the resort through a contract.

Hmmmm. Am divorced now...wanna remarry...naw.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> We were told the 2 annual fees combined total (don’t remember what each is called) is $467.



That's the _annual_ fee.  You bought every other year, so your cost per use is $934 (plus the capital outlay, however you want to calculate that).

Definitely rescind if you can; as Others have already said, you can do much, much better by buying resale at a mandatory property (SVV Bella, SVV Key West, or Kierland).


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> That's the _annual_ fee. You bought every other year, so your cost per use is $934 (plus the capital outlay, however you want to calculate that).
> 
> Definitely rescind if you can; as Others have already said, you can do much, much better by buying resale at a mandatory property (SVV Bella, SVV Key West, or Kierland).



Also, factor in possible special assessments, yearly MF increases, knowing that the resort now is the boss (check your contract. You will be shocked how many rights are reserved for the resort and not YOU), exchange fees if you exchange, membership fees (RCI, etc), possible housekeeping fees, possible prepay wifi, etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

Oh and the big one in my mind. Your contract language establishes you as a DEBTOR and them a CREDITOR (and in most cases) for life unless you get out through reselling.

I hate being a debtor. I pay cash for my rentals and that’s my only obligation (except perhaps not trashing the place, smoking in the place or having wild parties)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> My notes say the VOI is $322.45 but I know there’s another fee and the 2 total $467.



That sounds about right, although they just recently increased the annual VSN fee to $155 from $145 (the difference between your $467 and $322).  The downside to getting an biennial unit as your only timeshare will be that you have to pay the network fee each year even though you can only use once.

This means you would be paying over $900 for the week.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 26, 2019)

Fredflintstone said:


> I hear you when it comes to wanting condo style accommodations to best serve your family.
> 
> TUG timeshares for rent, Airbnb/VRBO, redweek.com rentals, extra holidays.com,resortime.com and others offer great condo/timeshare accommodations at good pricing if you scour.
> 
> ...


Renting timeshares works best when you don't need to accommodate more than 2 ppl and you are flexible on your dates.

When you get more than 2, owning wins out because it get a lot easier to book peak school vacations and can be much more cost effective in many locations (but not all). You need to factor in airfare etc for many people. Hard to roll the dice and react to rental opportunities when you have a crowd to plan for.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> I guess the idea of a bigger space to take along family members that don’t have the $$$ or know-how every few years sounds appealing. The hotel redemptions have a been great, but it’s typically 2 adults with 2 teens in a standard room hoping for an upgrade based on status. I’m not willing to do that with other adult family members or once my kids are on there own. Hotel programs are also constantly being devalued, so although I am willing and able to work the system now that becomes more difficult if I am trying to book multiple rooms for additional family members. I am certainly naive about timeshares; just trying to figure out if it would be useful for vacations with my kids’ families every few years once they are on their own or to take some of our siblings and spouses that would not be able on their own.



This was our primary reason for going with timeshares (we have four kids so we now have to pretty much book two hotel rooms wherever we go).  Timeshares definitely have enhanced our vacation experience and we're finding we take more of them.  It does take a lot of planning.

 Take your time and learn what system suits your travel style best - then buy resale.  My advice would be to not just go for the cheapest option just to get into the system as those weeks/points may not give you what you want in the long-run.  The easiest target for a timeshare salesperson is an owner who has bought "too small" initially and is thus offered an expensive "upgrade" to allow you to book what you thought you had purchased.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 26, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> This was our primary reason for going with timeshares (we have four kids so we now have to pretty much book two hotel rooms wherever we go). Timeshares definitely have enhanced our vacation experience and we're finding we take more of them. It does take a lot of planning.
> 
> Take your time and learn what system suits your travel style best - then buy resale. My advice would be to not just go for the cheapest option just to get into the system as those weeks/points may not give you what you want in the long-run. The easiest target for a timeshare salesperson is an owner who has bought "too small" initially and is thus offered an expensive "upgrade" to allow you to book what you thought you had purchased.



Thanks to all who responded. Hubby is on the way to send rescission letter via Fed Ex now. I will take my time as you suggest and look at all the options for resale . At the moment, the only system that I have in knowledge in is the Westin/Sheraton/Vistana. I liked the flexibility of the StarOptions and understand that I can access that through resale at a mandatory resort via resale. Owners: are there any other systems that you recommend particularly before making a resale purchase decision?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 26, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Renting timeshares works best when you don't need to accommodate more than 2 ppl and you are flexible on your dates.
> 
> When you get more than 2, owning wins out because it get a lot easier to book peak school vacations and can be much more cost effective in many locations (but not all). You need to factor in airfare etc for many people. Hard to roll the dice and react to rental opportunities when you have a crowd to plan for.



Just from my past timeshare experiences, I have found renting on prime dates and in condo style accommodations easier. Whenever I tried to exchange through RCI on prime dates, the dates were not available BUT if I was willing to pay cash through extra vacations, it was no problem (basically renting a week versus using points or weeks) Through scouring various sites, I have been consistently successful securing condos on prime holiday times at fairly competitive pricing in the area I wanted to vacation to.

The only exception I had was I had a 2 bedroom timeshare in California with a fixed week 52. In that case, I secured that week as it was my week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> Thanks to all who responded. Hubby is on the way to send rescission letter via Fed Ex now. I will take my time as you suggest and look at all the options for resale . At the moment, the only system that I have in knowledge in is the Westin/Sheraton/Vistana. I liked the flexibility of the StarOptions and understand that I can access that through resale at a mandatory resort via resale. Owners: are there any other systems that you recommend particularly before making a resale purchase decision?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm biased towards the Vistana system as we've had a long exposure to it (my parents have owned at the original Vistana resort since the mid-1990's). It's an excellent system if the locations are to your liking and relatively easy to understand/book into.  They are also fairly owner friendly (when hurricanes hit the Virgin Islands owners there were given a replacement week while repairs were going on.  Similarly situated Marriott owners were out of luck.

If you like the flexibility of a points system (and it sounds like this would be best given your travel patterns) I would look at the following:

- Hilton Grand Vacations.  You buy a deeded week but each week comes with points that can be used throughout the system.  Accommodations are on par with Westin TS.  Locations are a bit limited - mainly Hawaii, Las Vegas, Orlando.

- Marriott (DC program - not weeks).  Here you buy points in a trust that can be booked into any Marriott.  How far the points go depends on demand for the week as well as size/view.  It's not cheap both in terms of buy in cost (very high) and maintenance fees - I've personally found Vistana to be a better value for how we book.  The accommodations are of high quality.   Unused points can also be rented out to other owners which is an attractive feature for some.

- Wyndham.  Wyndham owners are fairly enthusiastic about their program.  It is quite flexible and offers a wide variety of resort locations.  Personally I have felt that the accommodations are always a step or two down from Hilton, Marriott, Westin, Hyatt.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2019)

@Ogden7 if you are interested in a 44k Adventuras unit there is currently one resale for $199 from a respected eBay seller:









						WESTIN AVENTURAS VACATION POINTS, 44,000 POINTS, TIMESHARE  | eBay
					

WESTIN AVENTURAS VACATION POINTS. Size: 44,000 Westin Aventuras Vacation Points. Want to Transfer?. The Westin Los Cabos Resort Villas & Spa. The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort. Enjoy the flexibility to experience a different vacation each Use Year.



					www.ebay.com
				




This would be the same thing you purchased - just without the StarOptions.  The annual maintenance fee would also be $155 less per year. 

I would still do your research first to see what will suit you.  I just thought you would find it interesting to see how much you could save!

No bids so far.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 27, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> @Ogden7 if you are interested in a 44k Adventuras unit there is currently one resale for $199 from a respected eBay seller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could I ask one more question? So, I understand that if I won the bid for the resale linked above that it would only be worth a studio or 1 Bedroom during certain lower cost weeks at Lagunamar or Los Cabos. 

Is Puerto Vallarta not in the Adventuras system? 

Also would exchanging something like this be unlikely through Interval? 

if I purchased multiple resales are the Options only combinable through Interval at 8 months or if I purchased another Adventuras resale could I combine them at 12 months for stays at the 2 home resorts? 

And do resale owners have access to the Getaways through Interval? 

How many resale options can you get and at some point requalify with a small developer purchase?

Just wondering if the resale small packages are worthy building blocks or if in the resale market it is better to stay with packages that are larger for preferred units/times etc and perhaps more easily exchanged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 27, 2019)

Ogden7 said:


> Could I ask one more question? So, I understand that if I won the bid for the resale linked above that it would only be worth a studio or 1 Bedroom during certain lower cost weeks at Lagunamar or Los Cabos.
> 
> Is Puerto Vallarta not in the Adventuras system?



Not at this time.  PV is classified as a "Resort Hotel" which means it is not a traditional timeshare.  The only resorts which are "home resorts" in Aventuras are Lagunamar (which is a highly regarded resort itself) and Los Cabos.



Ogden7 said:


> Also would exchanging something like this be unlikely through Interval?
> 
> if I purchased multiple resales are the Options only combinable through Interval at 8 months or if I purchased another Adventuras resale could I combine them at 12 months for stays at the 2 home resorts?
> 
> And do resale owners have access to the Getaways through Interval?



Because this unit would not be in VSN you would have to get Interval separately by purchasing your own account (annual membership cost is $89 - you can usually get this discounted with a promo code for multiple years).  There is an advantage to having your own interval account in that you can add resale weeks/units from other timeshare systems which use interval (Marriott for example) using the same account.

- It is possible to exchange through interval - just understand that you would only get a full week in return most likely.  As shown by the next chart, a 44,000 points would equate to a studio-1BR in low to medium season or a 2BR in low season (you can also pay extra to exchange into a larger size room).  Exchanging has to be done well in advance (your request would probably have to be in well before 8 months to get what you want) so that will be something to consider. 

- You would have access to Getaways through Interval just like anyone else if you are a member.  I've taken advantage of these a few times and they are a nice feature, particularly if you can travel in low periods where you can get fantastic resorts at a rate that is lower than what the maint. fee would be

- I'm not certain on combining options in interval so I'll have to defer to someone else on this.  You could combine points from multiple purchases within the Vistana system to get a larger unit/better season at the two home resorts.

- You should read up on exchanging through interval vs. StarOptions.  It is a very different experience. Personally I've never exchanged through interval - but it is unlikely that you will get an instant exchange for what you want.  The reason why StarOptions are so popular is that you have equal access to any available resort in the system and you will receive immediate confirmation.


Vistana to Interval Exchange Chart


 



Ogden7 said:


> How many resale options can you get and at some point requalify with a small developer purchase?
> 
> Just wondering if the resale small packages are worthy building blocks or if in the resale market it is better to stay with packages that are larger for preferred units/times etc and perhaps more easily exchanged?



- The number of options you can get via resale are virtually unlimited; however, you would need a minimum spend for each transaction.  Currently that is $10k to requalify one contract and an additional $5k for each subsequent.  This means you would need to spend $20k to requalify 3 small contracts.  In contrast requalifying a single 148,100 point contract would be $10k (like what you previously purchased. 

- As an alternative to requalifying smaller contracts is that Vistana will sometimes take back a unit if you are making a larger purchase and give credit for a portion of what the original purchaser paid.  This means you could potentially buy a 100k contract and receive some credit for a smaller 44k contract in exchange (usually 75% of the original purchase price).  You would then have one larger developer purchased contract.

- It may takes some time to build up a portfolio this way.  I've only seen two Aventuras contracts on the eBay market.  Sheraton Flex seems to be coming online fairly frequently.  Westin Flex is extremely rare.

A caveat: being able to requalify or trade-up is not guaranteed and seems to depend on the salesperson (I've found central phone sales to be better to deal with than the on site sales departments).  There is also speculation that if the Vistana systems are combined with Marriott (as will likely happen at some point) that they may not be requalifying or taking back existing contracts in exchange and that you would have to buy expensive Marriott points.

Since you are just starting out I would strongly recommend getting a mandatory resale unit (one that comes with StarOptions).  It's a good way to get your feet wet and much more flexible than trying to work with Interval.


----------



## Ogden7 (Dec 27, 2019)

THANK YOU! I so appreciate the candid advice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Dec 30, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> Sheraton Flex seems to be coming online fairly frequently.  Westin Flex is extremely rare.



I’m wondering if Westin flex is working out well for people since there aren’t many on the resale market, or do you think because it’s newer? If it were easy to get ski weeks at riverfront I’d pick one up resale in the future. Some say due to not much movement in inventory with deeded weeks there, that availability at that resort for ski weeks is difficult even at 12 months. Riverfront ski would be the only advantage to own Westin flex. I can get all over availability at other resorts with my SVV options at 8 months. No desire for Maui.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I’m wondering if Westin flex is working out well for people since there aren’t many on the resale market, or do you think because it’s newer? If it were easy to get ski weeks at riverfront I’d pick one up resale in the future. Some say due to not much movement in inventory with deeded weeks there, that availability at that resort for ski weeks is difficult even at 12 months. Riverfront ski would be the only advantage to own Westin flex. I can get all over availability at other resorts with my SVV options at 8 months. No desire for Maui.


Sheraton Flex is almost five years old. The trust was created back in March 2015. The Westin Flex trust was created in November 2017 and they didn't start selling it until early 2018 IIRC. I think the only reason you see more Sheraton Flex contracts on the resale market is because it is older and people that bought in early are now wanting out. I see no reason why Westin Flex won't get there in the future also. Just like a new resort, you don't see resale weeks showing up until after a few years, doesn't matter how fancy or drab the resort is.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 31, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Sheraton Flex is almost five years old. The trust was created back in March 2015. The Westin Flex trust was created in November 2017 and they didn't start selling it until early 2018 IIRC. I think the only reason you see more Sheraton Flex contracts on the resale market is because it is older and people that bought in early are now wanting out. I see no reason why Westin Flex won't get there in the future also. Just like a new resort, you don't see resale weeks showing up until after a few years, doesn't matter how fancy or drab the resort is.


I figured. I have a short memory and I think I went down this route before. I wouldn’t mind an biennial Westin flex for riverfront ski weeks. I’ve yet to see anything avail at 8 months in late Jan or Feb. the Sheraton is usually available


----------



## JimS (Jan 29, 2020)

What kind of availability in Flex is there for Vistana  Beach Club?


----------

